# Nottingham trent fm arena



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Anyone been to Trent FM Arena?
Wife and daughter have tickets for Pink at the above venue but they are in the block directly opposite the stage at the back. Is it a binocular job or a good view?In other words is it a big arena?


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

It is quite a large arena but the view isn't to bad from the back.
I took this picture with my Fuji when I went to see the Foo's there and I was right at the top on the back row.










Darren


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

You'll have a great view. Watched the Sky Soccer Masters there 3 years or so ago and it was excellent,


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

dcj said:


> Anyone been to Trent FM Arena?
> Wife and daughter have tickets for Pink at the above venue but they are in the block directly opposite the stage at the back. Is it a binocular job or a good view?In other words is it a big arena?


Go there a couple of times a year to see the Coventry Blaze play (beat) Nottingham Panthers in their Ice Hockey clashes.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a fair way back, but you should see OK.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Its a binocular job 
Big screens though and Pink will be doing acrobatics on the runway which means half as close so it shouldn't be too bad.
It's a great concert, went to see her at NIA, front row


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

mattsbmw said:


> It is a fair way back, but you should see OK.


I,m not going myself,just my wife and daughter. Got tickets today(booked last november for this november!). Quite surprised how early they came as the outdoor concerts i,ve been to in the last few years we have been left sweating till the week of the event. Bon Jovi at Manchester last year we had to fetch from the box office on the day even though they,d been booked the year before.


----------

